# Power seats



## DRaSTiK68 (May 2, 2016)

Quick question guys. My 68 GTO has a power drivers seat. I climbed in yesterday and tried to adjust it, but it didn't move. The motor works (you can hear it), but the seat stays put.

Any ideas?


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

The metal of the seat adjustment mechanism is probably corroded, to some extent, from years of dampness. pull the seat out and give the various pieces a good cleaning with "Marine Clean." Then lubricate the parts and reassemble them. If it still fails then get back to us for additional ideas...


----------



## DRaSTiK68 (May 2, 2016)

Sounds good. Appreciate the help!


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

Most likely, a broken cable if motor runs.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The short drive cable doesn't seem to break on the 4 way pwr bucket seats, the little transmission rarely fails either. Been pulling pwr seats, & loose pwr seat tracks off "roach buckets" out of yard cars & parts cars for decades. I use a loose cable asm out of a '70's Cadillac to power the seat forward with my cordless drill, in order to reach and unbolt the rear of the tracks. If a yard car has been setting with the windows down or in a flood prone area of the yard, they are near impossible to get to move forward as rust has set in. Several shots of a good penetrating oil like Kroil can work wonders on the tracks. The no fun part of getting the seat out is if the seat is all the way back, and rusted. Can you get the complete bucket seat out of the car?


----------



## DRaSTiK68 (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys. My mechanic ended up pulling the whole seat out. He positioned it back as far as it would go (I'm 6'4") so I could comfortably drive it. I'll pull the seat in the near future and check it out a little more. The motor runs fine, and the cable isn't too corroded, so I'm hoping a few blasts of penetrating oil will free it up.


----------



## Dougb (Jun 22, 2014)

Nobody mentioned the rubber belt in the front. Is it still good? If it breaks, you will hear the motor but it is not transfering power to anything


----------



## flunkie (Dec 11, 2013)

Dougb said:


> Nobody mentioned the rubber belt in the front. Is it still good? If it breaks, you will hear the motor but it is not transfering power to anything


I had the same problem with my 68 GTO with a 4 way power drivers side seat ... The rubber belt went bad ... I could hear the motor but the seat would not move ... Changed the belt and it worked fine !


----------

